# Where to buy 10/22 wood stock



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a cheap wood stock for my "new to me" ruger 10/22 locally?

I have been looking on ebay and have found several but would like to buy local if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

You give $15.00 for one? In Allentown!!!


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll sell you the factory wood stock from my 10/22 carbine for 25 bucks, it was a tapered barrel in like new condition. I also have the OE barrel with sights attached to it if you have any need, very low rounds through it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

ilintner said:


> I'll sell you the factory wood stock from my 10/22 carbine for 25 bucks, it was a tapered barrel in like new condition. I also have the OE barrel with sights attached to it if you have any need, very low rounds through it.


*This may be a dick move but I have the same thing in mint condition barrell and all I just want to go away if you come pick it up in Gulf Breeze.*


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

No biggie, the 25 dollars is for me to go up in the attic and dig it out


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Turtle, if the OP doesn't come get it , I will. He's got first dibs though.
Just let me know.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

are you looking for a factory stock or a bull barrel? have an ebco thumbhole lamanate for a bull i would sell


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Slot, Ilinter, Turtle, and tonyd have PM's Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## HazMatt (Jun 18, 2009)

If you still need a stock let me know, I may have one in my hunting closet.


----------

